# Fishing Five Rivers



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Hoping to take the yaks and paddle around Five Rivers outside of Mobile, lanching at the new "resource center" Has anyone fished aroud there taht can offer some tips.

P_


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They have been catching a lot of reds up there lately.

If you plan on doing much fishing there you may want to join the Mobile Bay Kayak Fishing Association (MBKFA). Then you can reports and advice from guys who fish that area regularly.


----------

